# Back again (return of the prodigal son)



## Stephen (29/4/16)

After vaping for close on a year I ended up back on the stinkies. Why I'll never know because I actually prefer vaping. Anyway realising that I was seriously risking the chance to watch my kids grow up, I decided to pull out my old vape gear last night.

It has been just over a year since I last vaped, so I chucked together a coil in a RM2 (1.5 mm id coil, 26 gauge vapowire and some Japanese cotton) as I'm still a firm believer that it is flavour that gets into vaping in the first place. The coil was at 0.5 ohms, enough kick without killing the flavour. Filled the bottle with Nicotickets CLS, and all the memories of why I enjoyed vaping came flooding back. 

To be honest, I was worried that the juice might be dodge even though it was in a sealed bottle sitting in a dark space, however I couldn't taste anything untoward.... then again it might have something to do with my taste buds being non existent due to the stinkies.

Anyway in an effort to catch up on the latest and greatest, would the experts on this site help me with what's in the vape world:

1. Has anyone managed to create RTA's that give you the full flavour of a RDA, if so what are they
2. What are guys using to make coils these days, or is Kanthal still the number one choice, and what do the knowlegable use for wicking
3. Not much seems to have changed on the reo front, however I've got a Nuppin V1, 2 x RM2's, an Atomic and a cyclone (which permanently sits on an original woodvil mini), are there any other atty's I should be looking to add.
4. What box mods are worth looking at, currently have an old ipv 50 watt, looks like a brick. Never got into temp control, as back then the only reliable option seemed to be the vaporshark.
5. Mainly used Juicy Joes for my ejuice. Some ideas regarding what is really popular and what vendors are worth supporting..... I'm based in JHB

Anyway it's great to be back vaping, and this time I plan on making the change a permanent one.
Look forward to any responses 

Cheers,
Steve

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos (29/4/16)

Stephen said:


> After vaping for close on a year I ended up back on the stinkies. Why I'll never know because I actually prefer vaping. Anyway realising that I was seriously risking the chance to watch my kids grow up, I decided to pull out my old vape gear last night.
> 
> It has been just over a year since I last vaped, so I chucked together a coil in a RM2 (1.5 mm id coil, 26 gauge vapowire and some Japanese cotton) as I'm still a firm believer that it is flavour that gets into vaping in the first place. The coil was at 0.5 ohms, enough kick without killing the flavour. Filled the bottle with Nicotickets CLS, and all the memories of why I enjoyed vaping came flooding back.
> 
> ...


I think you have a killer setup that is timeless and still very hard to match at this stage.
Unless you are interested in tinkering and wasting time I think the reo/rm2/cyclone/nuppin is still king.
Edit: Kanthal is still in. Perhaps look at stainless steel. Gets very hot and 26 awg SS is roughly half the resistance of 26 AWG kanthal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (29/4/16)

And then catch up with Rob's Ramblings on Ceramic coils and tanks. Some beautiful vapes coming from these but choose your tank wisely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/4/16)

Well done and welcome back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/4/16)

Most welcome back. Agree with @Christos's sentiments above. And yes, ceramic wicks are all the rage, but in development stage with lots of frustration yet.

Biggest change probably the great local juice offerings available now. Check out this thread to see what our members rate as winners.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (29/4/16)

Ill try the xxx in a dif setup later and see how it goes


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (29/4/16)

I think you're pretty much covered on the reo front unless you wanted to try some new atties out (not that you really need to). The Origen Little 16mm would prolly be where to start.

As far as quality RTA's, maybe have a look at the Avocado, Griffin, and Aromamizer.

Welcome back to the world of vaping, too.


----------



## Stephen (29/4/16)

Thanks guys for the replys so far.

@Andre thanks for the link, I'll definitely be trying out some of these local juices. I've been reading some of the commentary regarding ceramics, looks interesting will keep in mind it's still in the beginning stages.

@Christos always enjoyed the Reo glad to see class is permanent. Before I stopped vaping, I was looking to add a grand which I will do now.

@Sickboy77 thanks for the heads up on xxx, I see it's our top rated local juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stephen (29/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I think you're pretty much covered on the reo front unless you wanted to try some new atties out (not that you really need to). The Origen Little 16mm would prolly be where to start.
> 
> As far as quality RTA's, maybe have a look at the Avocado, Griffin, and Aromamizer.
> 
> Welcome back to the world of vaping, too.


 
If you were looking for a box mod to pair with those Rta's what would you suggest. Saw a thread on the snow wolf which looks awesome, but not sure which vendors are selling it or if it's a full import....


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (29/4/16)

Stephen said:


> If you were looking for a box mod to pair with those Rta's what would you suggest. Saw a thread on the snow wolf which looks awesome, but not sure which vendors are selling it or if it's a full import....



Lots of good boxes out these days. I'm a fan of the snow wolf mini and the minikin (but this is not my strong area - I'm a squonker). One thing to think about is the coil wire options - TC is a real thing these days and you've got some options there. Just make sure the mod you choose supports the wire you want, should you decide to go that route.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/4/16)

Stephen said:


> After vaping for close on a year I ended up back on the stinkies. Why I'll never know because I actually prefer vaping. Anyway realising that I was seriously risking the chance to watch my kids grow up, I decided to pull out my old vape gear last night.
> 
> It has been just over a year since I last vaped, so I chucked together a coil in a RM2 (1.5 mm id coil, 26 gauge vapowire and some Japanese cotton) as I'm still a firm believer that it is flavour that gets into vaping in the first place. The coil was at 0.5 ohms, enough kick without killing the flavour. Filled the bottle with Nicotickets CLS, and all the memories of why I enjoyed vaping came flooding back.
> 
> ...



Welcome back @Stephen !
Congrats on your return. Hope you stay with the vaping second time around 

What has changed on the vaping scene?
A lot more vendors and an explosion of available juices. The biggest change is that there are now many more quality local juices - which means one doesn't have to buy International juices anymore. Equipment wise, things have moved quite quickly and I would say the entry level tanks are now offering a super vape. E.g. the TopTank Mini from KangerTech. 

I will try answer your questions you posed

1. I am probably not the best person to ask on the tanks because I haven't tried enough of them. I do believe that the gap between good tanks and drippers is closing and some of the current rebuildable tanks offer an incredible vape. The Griffin is popular and so too several others. Check out the RTA section of the forum and you will see which ones are being spoken about most.

2. I think Kanthal is still the most popular. I have experimented with Stainless Steel (half the resistance) and more recently Ni80, about 3/4 of the resistance. The Ni80 has a very fast ramp time so the 26g Ni80 is like 28g Kanthal in terms of speed. 

3. The main change on the Reo front is the recently launched P67 with its rounded shape and side fire button. But Rob from Reosmods has slowed down and isnt making Reos at the same pace as before. Atty wise, I am still using my RM2 and Nuppin atties and enjoying them thoroughly. There are several other atties that people have experimented with - check out the Reoville section on the forum here - it has grown quite a bit since you were here last. 

4. On the regulated box mod front - there is a lot to choose from. I am also not the best to advise here because I haven't tried many. But a good dual battery 150-200W mod seems to be what most people are opting for nowadays. 

5. On the juice front, I will second @Andre's link above. The outcome of the 2016 Top E-Liquid voting is a great place to select some winning juices. But there are loads more great juices that didn't make the top 3 in each category. Check out that subforum for the voting threads on each category which contained the most nominated juices for each category.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen (29/4/16)

Thanks for your detailed reply @Silver , glad to be back vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/4/16)

Sounds a bit like my story, except I restarted vaping because I was pulled up sharply by a stroke.

Tanks/RDA's/RDTA's/RTA's/mods are coming out faster than anyone can keep up with. And tbh, my observation is it is mostly hype. I bought the Griffin on the hype, I won't step on anyone's toes by saying it sucks, but the performance and quality doesn't = hype.

I ran into the first 300W mod I've seen today. No idea why someone would want to go to 300W. Suppose to drive the new 300W capable 6 coil RTA. Supplied with a complimentary 44gal drum of juice. Just connect the drum to the RTA by hosepipe and a pump and you too can squonk away happily. Me, I'll wait for the 1.5KW model before I buy.

Vasbyt this time.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/4/16)

Gemini RTA. Absolute perfection. More air flow than most 22mm drippers. Very nice build quality. Just super thirsty. I am back on RDA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

